# Yamaha ys-240tb “Ricky” what’s it worth



## Yz250mike94 (Nov 13, 2021)

I have a Yamaha Ricky snowblower that I picked up from a friend, it’s in good working condition and cosmetically in really good shape for its age as well, I was curious if there was a market for these things and what it could be worth


----------



## Yz250mike94 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice looking machine, parts for those Rickys are hard to find and expensive, especially in the USA.

Where are you located, as that may have some bearing on value.

I would think it would be worth around $600.00 - $800.00 in my area in Canada, it is not as desired as a similar vintage YS 624. This model is seldom seen up here, as I think the YS 240tb were not available in Canada, only sold in the USA, Europe and Asia in the early to mid 90's.

Condition and how well it functions will dictate value, but it will never be worth what a similar vintage YS 624 is.

Older thread on the same model of machine:









Yamaha Ricky $2500 OBO


Yamaha Ricky on eBay, it does look very clean but not to be worth $2500 (at least not IMO). Also the information for the engine is wrong as they are fitted with a 5hp and not a 6hp engine as stated on the description. Yamaha Snowblower Ricky | eBay




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Yz250mike94 (Nov 13, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Nice looking machine, parts for those Rickys are hard to find and expensive, especially in the USA.
> 
> Where are you located, as that may have some bearing on value.
> 
> ...


I am in Connecticut, I tried looking for one of these on eBay, Facebook marketplace, Craigslist to try and get a gauge of price but couldn’t find one for sale


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice machine, parts are impossible to get :/ dont ask me how I know lol. 

I bought mine from Vernon, CT and then sold it to someone from CT . 

This is tempting...


----------



## Yz250mike94 (Nov 13, 2021)

JnC said:


> Nice machine, parts are impossible to get :/ dont ask me how I know lol.
> 
> I bought mine from Vernon, CT and then sold it to someone from CT .
> 
> This is tempting...


Yea I’ve always been into Yamaha stuff being I raced dirtbikes always been a Yamaha guy when I found out they make equipment like this I had to have one lol but knowing it’s something somewhat rare I don’t want to use it like I intended and have thought about possibly selling it but have no idea what it’s worth haha


----------

